# Tuning 6 string down to B standard?



## Kaney_21 (May 22, 2011)

Hey, I'm new to SS.org. 

Anyway, my guitar is currently in C standard, and sounds okay. I'm using an ESP LTD MH250NT (25.5"), and I want to tune it down half a step to B standard/drop A. Problem is, the intonation seems to go out of whack slightly, and it just doesnt sound as 'full' as when in higher tunings. Any tips on trying to fix this? P.s I'm using 13-60 strings, should I get slightly thicker ones? Thankyou


----------



## Groff (May 22, 2011)

It's only a half step difference, so it shouldn't be a problem. My Avenger (same scale length) is tuned to drop B with a set of .11's on it and it sounds just fine.


----------



## yellowv (May 22, 2011)

The strings you have on there are plenty big enough for B standard. You need to adjust the intonation. Also the stock pickups in that guitar probably aren't the best for lower tunings.


----------



## Explorer (May 22, 2011)

As you've noted from the sound, the strings can get a bit slack as one downtunes more and more. One needs to maintain the tension, and that means using one of numerous string tension calculators on the web, knowing what your original preferred string tension was, and then finding strings of the correct gauge to yield that same tension at the new pitch. 

If you know what type of strings you used at 25.5" for standard tuning, you'll have an easy time figuring out your new gauges at the same tensions. 

Some people just wing it, hoping to accidentally find the right gauge for a particular tension, but it is well worth it to do the work and get it right just out of the gate.

----

You'll also need to move your bridge saddles back to accommodate the thicker gauges. This will be more noticeable the thicker a string is. 

I had to replace my lowest bridge saddle on my Hipshot bridge to accommodate Bb0 at 25.5", but I was fortunate it was an easy purchase. Some bridges don't have an easy fix for this; on my acoustic Ibanez 7, which has a non-adjustable bridge saddle, I had to have the original saddle rout filled and a new rout made, moving the saddle back more than a quarter inch. 

Like the string tension calculator, there are numerous websites which give instructions for setting up your intonation. Hopefully your intonation will be an easy fix.

Good luck!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 22, 2011)

For Bstanderd on a 25.5 I'd go 58/46/36/26w/17p/13p. And for dropA I'd substitute a 62 for the 58. GHS Boomers hold tone very well IMO.


----------



## Ancestor (May 22, 2011)

I had mine in Bb. It was fine with a heavy guage set. just like using the the heaviest six strings from a 7 string set.


----------



## Kaney_21 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dr_game0ver (May 22, 2011)

I tuned my ltd M100FM on DGCFAD with 10-52 strings and it's sound great!! (but the floyd doesn't like...)


----------



## Dvaienat (May 24, 2011)

The reason it does not sound as full is because of the light string gauge you are using for B standard/drop A. You need more tension. 

Try:

14-19-26w-38-52-70


----------



## Destroyedbeauty (May 24, 2011)

Try those strings:

14p - B
19p - F#
32w - D
46w - A
59w - E
80w - B (

That's what I am using on my six string and the tension and feeling are damn fucking perfect, according to my tastes.

EDIT: This is the tension you got in B Standard with those strings:

len 25.5"

B3 .014 PL == 17.84#
F3# .019 PL == 18.44#
D3 .032 NW == 28.1#
A2 .046 NW == 31.15#
E2 .059 NW == 29.37#
B1 .080 NW == 29.53#
total == 154.44#


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 24, 2011)

Isn't there a thread for this? 

A friend of mine used to tune to B standard on a Jackson DKMG so I'm pretty sure it's doable. He used 13s.


----------



## budda (May 25, 2011)

My bro uses 12-60's in Drop B on his 25.5 schecter with no issues.


----------



## Scarbak123 (May 26, 2011)

^ *11-70's now. the 12-60's had some intonation issues, and then bob's ran out of them, and now i'm stuck with the boomers. but hey, 6 bucks for a set AND needed no intonation adjustment


----------



## masterdebradwic (May 28, 2011)

I'd start with a 13 on the high e and then end on a 60 or so on the low e. Don't know if there are any type o negative fans, but they tuned to be standard. So I'd imagine if you found out what they used maybe that could help you.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 28, 2011)

Geeze those are huge strings, I use a custom elixir set with a 54-56 (can't remember) as the low B and it is tense enough plus it intonates well.


----------



## Rook (May 28, 2011)

Aaaaah you guys and your crazy string sizes...

B standard is basically the bottom 6 strings of a 7, which generally come in a standard set of about 11-54 (with a 9 on the top, obviously). I'd probably go to 12's for a standard feel.

If you wanted tight, 13-68 would be good, but you really don't need to go ultra high gauge, you will naturally adjust to whatever gauges you put on there. I have 12-56 on my strat and 10-52 on my JP (both in standard), the JP felt really weird with anything higher than that on, and I liked the 9-46 but wanted a little more tightness because i like to mute the strings slightly when I pick quickly and floppy strings just damp too much. The strat I think feel really weird with 9's and would use anything other than the 12's that are on there. Single coils like heavy strings too.

What was my point again....

Oh yeah, just start off with 12's, let yourself get used to them for a couple weeks, if you then feel like you want to go a bit tighter go up a gauge.

I don't recommend an 80, good luck intonating that!


----------



## alexjg391 (May 28, 2011)

Destroyedbeauty said:


> Try those strings:
> 
> 14p - B
> 19p - F#
> ...



Jesus Christ, those are some insanely thick strings... how on earth do you get them up to pitch without snapping your neck in two


----------



## Tomo009 (May 28, 2011)

alexjg391 said:


> Jesus Christ, those are some insanely thick strings... how on earth do you get them up to pitch without snapping your neck in two



I use something similar for F#, in fact I don't even think that is 80, think it's 70.


----------



## Mn3mic (May 28, 2011)

Depending on your preferences, I use on my ASM Pro 25,5&#8221; 10-14-18-36-46-59 for Drop B and the tension is just perfect.

I personally dislike the 26w, i prefer lighter strings on the top, but it's all preference...
After you put the new strings on and de-tune, be sure as said above to check the intonation, if you have a FR it's a must, and check you neck.
Also readjust the pickups to get the maximum output.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 28, 2011)

Destroyedbeauty said:


> Try those strings:
> 
> 14p - B
> 19p - F#
> ...


 

IMO that is entirely too thick, a 59 for an E?  I tune to Drop A with a sevenstring set on a six string, the 59 for the A, it feels just right, heck i even tune it down to G and that's pushing it, but do-able, i just really can't imagine the roids you would have to take to bend an E string with a 59. But as everyone says in everyone of these string tension threads, personal preference, style of playing. All things to take account for.


----------



## Lukifer (May 28, 2011)

I see bands like Bury Your Dead who tune to drop A, and Im pretty sure they use 6s because I You Tubed live footage, and they sound so tight and thick. Im in the same boat. I dont want bass strings on it but want it tight and not have to buy a baritone. Im just wanting standard C though...


----------



## failshredder (May 29, 2011)

You could get away with a 12-56 set easily, if you wanted to. But What string gauges you want will also depend on what music you want to play in this tuning. I think Michael Amott uses 11-59s for C Standard, and I would also suggest that going thicker than a 60 for a low B would probably start sounding like shit. Stick to what you've got -- even try going down to 12-60 or 12-59. Have it intonated or do it yourself -- but you really don't need strings thicker than you've got for B standard.


----------



## jack10110 (May 29, 2011)

I used to play my old six string with a 10-52 set in C standard and it was playable.


----------



## themightyjaymoe (May 30, 2011)

I tune my 6 string Ibanez B E A D G B and use a custom gauge set 11/14/18w/30w/42w/52w. No intonation issues and the strings have more than enough tension to them without being floppy or falling out of tune.


----------



## Rook (May 31, 2011)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> IMO that is entirely too thick, a 59 for an E?  I tune to Drop A with a sevenstring set on a six string, the 59 for the A, it feels just right, heck i even tune it down to G and that's pushing it, but do-able, i just really can't imagine the roids you would have to take to bend an E string with a 59. But as everyone says in everyone of these string tension threads, personal preference, style of playing. All things to take account for.



Before the mid 60's an Ernie Ball, the standard gauges for say a strat were about 12-56 with a wound G string. This is why 'vintage' staggered single coils with the G pole piece higher than the D are such, because the core of the G-String should be smaller than the D. A lot of people don't realise this and put ordinary strings on their reissues or whatever and end up with a disproportionately loud G 

But yeah, in the grand scheme of things 59 isn't that big for an E in historical terms, but these days it is maybe a little much...


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 31, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Before the mid 60's an Ernie Ball, the standard gauges for say a strat were about 12-56 with a wound G string. This is why 'vintage' staggered single coils with the G pole piece higher than the D are such, because the core of the G-String should be smaller than the D. A lot of people don't realise this and put ordinary strings on their reissues or whatever and end up with a disproportionately loud G
> 
> But yeah, in the grand scheme of things 59 isn't that big for an E in historical terms, but these days it is maybe a little much...



Really? I never knew that, very cool though! 
I wonder why it is that thinner gauges began to be produced? But as for the wound G-string  , i can't play a heavier set of strings without one, it just sounds dead and overall shitty with an unwound one. As for the 60's string gauge, i'm really surprised. That is super thick, were the guitars shorter scale length? I use 60-12 (wound G) in Drop A and it feels about the same as 46-10 in E. But yet again, as everyone says, it's your own personal preference and you have to experiment. I know i tried probably five brands before settling, i find it nicer to be able to bend my strings though!  
Takes everyone's advice on this thread, it's usually great advice, I find the people here to know a hell of a lot more about what they're talking about than the Guitar Center staff! And they're super nice. lol


----------



## Metalman X (Jun 1, 2011)

I used a .14-.68 baritone on multiple 6's for A standard, and it felt and sounded great. 

now granted the intonation further up the neck was never QUITE as good as it could be with a more standard tuning. the But it was mostly good enough. I only really noticed it while recording certain things. But thats really to be expected on a 25.5 scale length at these extremes. I got a 28" scale baritone on te way though for this purpose...but seriously, I recommend to the OP something like a .12-.58 or so for B standard.


----------



## Rook (Jun 1, 2011)

The thinner gauges started to be produced because if you've ever played a set with a wound 26 gauge G, it's impossible to bend. Scales were the same as they are now, string that thick were just the norm, you still get that on acoustics.

People just bought a standard set (12-56h threw away the 56 and put a banjo string (10) on top, and Ernie Ball cottoned on and dubbed it 'regular slinky'

That is literally what Slinkys are, and actually 'not even slinky' with a wound 26 gauge G would be the norm.

For good reason too, strings like that sound fantastic with single coils.


----------



## Destroyedbeauty (Jun 2, 2011)

alexjg391 said:


> Jesus Christ, those are some insanely thick strings... how on earth do you get them up to pitch without snapping your neck in two



Because my guitar is adjusted and everything for those gauges?


----------



## Zeff (Jun 4, 2011)

10-60's have been fine in B standard for all of my 6 strings SET UP SET UP SET UP


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 4, 2011)

budda said:


> My bro uses 12-60's in Drop B on his 25.5 schecter with no issues.


 
^This. I use a set of 12-56 for Drop B on a 25.5, and they are slightly too tight if anything. Feels like if I did a bend i will snap a string. The low B is tight enough to really get that attack and note definition. Dunno why everyone is suggesting 60+, even 70 n 80 for B on a 6 string. Maybe just mostly personal preference, I dunno. Although I would like to add that I used to just 'wing it', the online tension calculators can be very useful. Long story short, you can do it


----------

